# How Can You Get OFF the NRA's Mailing List?



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

I would love to make terrorist threats to them if I knew what address to use. I'm so sick of them spamming my account with their drivel. Despite repeated requests (I was nice in the beginning but have no intentions of being nice again), they will not stop spamming me. I would easily ignore it like I do other bits of random spam except that the other spam is just that....random. It does not come regularly and if I request to be taken off their lists, I am. Only the NRA persists in harrassing me. What can I do? Does anyone have a direct e-mail address I could use to tell them exactly how I feel which I cannot even begin to go into here as it involves some really bad language and some very nasty threats.?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

My Internet service provider has a "spamblock" address where I can send spam and they block it the next time. I would contact your ISP.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I don't know what laws are like where you live, but it may suffice to contact the State of Virginia's Attorney General. That's where the NRA is headquartered. Virginia has some of the toughest anti-spam laws in the country because, no surprise, AOL is headquartered there too. It is a thought at least...


----------



## a2z (Aug 23, 2004)

I had this problem once, can't remember who. Anyway, I kept replying to not send me email anymore and they didn't do anything. So I went into their site and changed my email address to a fake one. This worked. Worth a try. Good luck!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

If you are using Outlook Express you can block them. My ISP also has a spam blocker. Asking them to take you off their list does not work, all it does is confirm that this is a good e-mail address.


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

you can go to www.spamcop.com to report spam. They will contact the provider if need be.


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

I have a spam blocker and that really seems to help.


----------

